# [PPPD] Configuration d'un sagem fast 800 (résolu)

## Tony Clifton

Je suis en train de configurer le pc d'un pote qui a un modem sagem fast 800. J'ai donc installé le driver eagle-usb en utilisant la doc dispo sur le wiki (http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installer_les_drivers_pour_modem_eagle-usb).

Mais je n'arrive tout de même pas à activer la connexion, j'obtient le message suivant :

```
# /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start

* Starting eagle-usb ......                                [ ok ]

* Loading firmware, DSP and trying to sync ...             [ ok ]

* Launching PPP daemon ...

* Failed to start pppd daemon.                             [ !! ] 
```

J'ai une connexion wanadoo adsl (que j'utilise habituellement en pppoe) et j'utilise le noyau 2.6.7-r11 compilé avec genkernelLast edited by Tony Clifton on Tue Nov 09, 2004 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## befa

sans doute une question con....mais tu es alle verifier dans 

```
 /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
```

 que tes identifiants sont les bons?

----------

## Sleeper

Tu peux aussi regarder si tu n'as pas de message dans ton /var/log/syslog indiquant une erreur d'authentification ..

----------

## Tony Clifton

Pour mon pap-secret j'ai mis un truc comme ça :

```
# cat /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

"fti/xxxxxxx" MyPeer "xxxxxxx"
```

Je vais essayer de voir avec le log ce que ça me donne.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Et dans mon log j'ai ça :

```
Nov  9 11:36:43 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] driver V2 loaded

Nov  9 11:36:43 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] New USB ADSL device detected, waiting for DSP code...

Nov  9 11:36:43 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] Interface 0 accepted.

Nov  9 11:36:43 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] created proc entry at : /proc/driver/eagle-usb/001-002

Nov  9 11:36:43 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver eagle-usb

Nov  9 11:37:35 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_OPTIONS received

Nov  9 11:37:36 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_DSP received

Nov  9 11:37:36 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] Loading DSP code to device...

Nov  9 11:37:36 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] DSP code successfully loaded to device

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb] Modem operational !!

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost kernel: [eagle-usb]  Ethernet device eth1 created.

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: Using synchro timeout: 120

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: Sending options to device /proc/bus/usb/001/002

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: Options successfully sent to driver.

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: Sending DSP code to device /proc/bus/usb/001/002

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: Using DSP code for POTS line

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: DSP code successfully loaded.

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for synchro...

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost eagle-usb: OK .. Modem is synchronized.

Nov  9 11:37:52 localhost net.agent[7687]: add event not handled

Nov  9 11:37:53 localhost eagle-usb: Starting Link eagle

Nov  9 11:37:53 localhost pppd[7702]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Nov  9 11:37:53 localhost pppd[7702]: Using interface ppp0

Nov  9 11:37:53 localhost pppd[7702]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov  9 11:37:54 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: 1 of 160

Nov  9 11:37:55 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: 2 of 160

Nov  9 11:37:56 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: 3 of 160

Nov  9 11:37:57 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: 4 of 160

Nov  9 11:37:58 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: 5 of 160

Nov  9 11:37:59 localhost eagle-usb: Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: 6 of 160
```

Je trouve bizare qu'il me créée une interface eth1 (avec comme @IP 192.168.60.30) alors qu'il devrait créer une interface ppp0 (enfin je pense).

----------

## mic006fr

le eth1 est normal, c'est une interface virtuelle vers ppp0

dans mon chap-secrets, j'ai

```
<login>   *   <motdepasse>   *
```

et pareil dans le pap-secrets

Sinon le modem se synchronise bien ? Le voyant ADSL est fixe ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'ai modifié les fichiers pap-secrets et chap-secrets en mettant :

```
<login> fti/xxxxxxx <passwd> xxxxxxx
```

Mais j'obtiens toujours "Waiting for link eagle (ppp0) to start: xxx of 160"

Sinon le modem synchronise bien, la led ne clignote pas.

----------

## Sleeper

1) Essaie sans le fti/xxxx mais avec des *

2) ajoute "debug" aux options pppd (dans /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer de tete)

----------

## Tony Clifton

Ah c'est bon ça marche, merci.

c'était bien le pap-secrets et le chap-secrets.

----------

## maciunio

Hi,

I have the same situation with eagle-usb 2.0.0.

My login and password are correct in both files /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and .../chap-secrets.

Any ideas?

----------

## Sleeper

No trace in syslog ?? Try also enabling debugging options of ppd and to see if this produces traces in syslog file ..

----------

## maciunio

Yes of course I have some trace:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 13 17:55:22 domek pppd[14846]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Dec 13 17:55:22 domek pppd[14846]: Using interface ppp0
> ...

 

but 2 minutes later after 'stopadsl' and startadsl':

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 13 17:57:05 domek pppd[15204]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Dec 13 17:57:05 domek pppd[15204]: Using interface ppp0
> 
> Dec 13 17:57:05 domek pppd[15204]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3
> ...

 

and few minutes later:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 13 18:05:26 domek pppd[15268]: Terminating on signal 15
> 
> Dec 13 18:05:26 domek pppd[15268]: Connect time 8.1 minutes.
> ...

 

And yesterday's log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 12 11:03:21 domek pppd[12704]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Dec 12 11:03:21 domek pppd[12704]: Using interface ppp0
> ...

 

I have this stuff for long time (about month) and have lost any concept.

----------

## maciunio

i've reemerged ppp, dhcp and eagle-usb. but it didnt help.

----------

## Sleeper

Wow .. Seems strange .. Never seen the first error (tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor ) ..

Concerning the other ones: it seems that for some reason the pppd daeimon has been terminating (signal 15 is SIGTERM).

And then again this tcflush problem... Do you have any "exotic" things on your network, like IPv6/GRE/..etc.. ?

----------

## maciunio

nope. nothing exotic or strange. just iptables, ipv4, shorewall. i have noticed that it happens with the regularity of IP changes from my isp. before that 'error' my ip changed 3-4 times a day, and this stuff happens... 3-4 times a day. the worst thing is that between those 'errors' all works fine! and then... bum, no connection and problems with raising it up. reboot usually helps.

----------

## Sleeper

 *maciunio wrote:*   

> nope. nothing exotic or strange. just iptables, ipv4, shorewall. i have noticed that it happens with the regularity of IP changes from my isp. before that 'error' my ip changed 3-4 times a day, and this stuff happens... 3-4 times a day. the worst thing is that between those 'errors' all works fine! and then... bum, no connection and problems with raising it up. reboot usually helps.

 

OK.. that can be a clue ... You definitely should post your problem on our ML (in english, there's no problem ...), in case someone else as an idea ...

https://gna.org/mail/?group=eagleusb

----------

## maciunio

I have just posted there. We will see what happens...

----------

